# Simple Wind



## StructuralPoke (Oct 23, 2007)

Alright -- now I'm confused. We had a seminar about the what's changed between IBC 2003 and 2005 today and one of the topics that was covered was Simplified Wind. My confusion arises from Figure 6-2 in ASCE 7-02. I have always used method 2 and applied the 'a' distance on each corner of the building (Figure 6-3). The speaker's example only showed it on the one corner (Figure 6-2) for a distance of 2*a.

I agree that the figure ony shows the one corner, I just want to ask is that what is intended? It seems odd to me...

thanks

SturcturalPoke


----------



## kevo_55 (Oct 24, 2007)

Yeah, you're right. It is on one corner only for method one.

Why this is I do not know.

I'm a method 2 kind of guy myself.


----------



## StructuralPoke (Oct 24, 2007)

kevo_55 said:


> Yeah, you're right. It is on one corner only for method one.
> Why this is I do not know.
> 
> I'm a method 2 kind of guy myself.


Thanks for the quick response. The speaker said that it was intended to produce a torsion onto the building like cases 2 &amp; 4 from Figure 6-9. I'm not positive about that though...


----------

